# Crayfish and Betta definitely don't mix togetha!



## Andreacarolina87 (Feb 15, 2016)

Trying to keep a positive attitude after this morning's event. So my hubby likes to participate and helps me in my new hobby. He wanted to get a crayfish for our red half moon since it killed the cherry shrimp right after we added to the tank last weekend. The guy at the store told us they would get along. Last night, we added the crayfish to the tank and our Betta seemed not be bothered by it. We let them interact for about an hour, and turned off the lights. This morning, I get up to my Betta all bitten. I'm assuming the crayfish attacked it while sleeping? I took the crayfish out and tested the water. I have a 10g divided, live planted tank. The readings are: Ammonia 0.25, Nitrite 0.5 and Nitrate 5.0. Maybe the fish for stressed out by the new mate and bit itself? 

My tank is 3 weeks old. I know I have to perform daily partial water changes to keep its fin to develop infection? Is there any medicine that helps with that? 

Lastly, can you guys see the pictures? I'm new on this forum and want to make sure my link is working. 


Thank you!


----------



## Andreacarolina87 (Feb 15, 2016)

How many gallons is your tank? 10g
Does it have a filter? Yes
Does it have a heater? Yes 
What temperature is your tank? 78 
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? Yes, another Betta in tank divided 

Food:
What food brand do you use? Omega one
Do you feed flakes or pellets? Yes, pellets 
Freeze-dried? Omega one freeze dried bloodworms
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? 3-4 pellets twice a day, and treat twice a week of either bloodworms or frozen brine shrimp

Maintenance:
Before your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? Once a week 
What percentage of water did you change? 25%
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? I did just once. Tank is 3 weeks old 
What additives do you use? Prime every day until it cycles 

Water Parameters:
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you.

Ammonia: 0.25
Nitrite: 0.5
Nitrate: 5.0
pH:8 
Hardness (GH):
Alkalinity (KH):

Symptoms and Treatment:
When did you first notice the symptoms? This morning 
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? Tail and fin bitten 
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? In a corner and its gills were opening and closing fast 
Is your Betta still eating? Yes
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? Just did a 25% water change 
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? No 
How long have you owned your Bettas? 1 month


----------

